# Benedict Pictet on the validity or invalidity of baptism by heretics



## Reformed Covenanter (Sep 29, 2019)

I have been encouraged of late to see Benedict Pictet referred to quite a bit on PB. @Taylor Sexton deserves credit for mentioning him several times. In the below-linked post he discusses the vexed question of the validity or otherwise of baptisms performed by heretics:

Another question is, whether that baptism is lawful, which is administered by heretics. We reply, that a distinction must be made between those heretics who corrupt the substance of baptism, and omit or alter the form of the institution, and those who retain the essentials, and maintain the true doctrine of the Trinity, though they err in other points of doctrine, as did formerly the Novatians and Donatists, and in the present age, the papists. ...

For more see Benedict Pictet on the validity or invalidity of baptism by heretics.

Reactions: Like 4


----------

